# In an attempt to revive the graphics area...



## ShadowXP (Feb 11, 2007)

ZERO POWER YEAH!



P.S. what do you think of my new signature?


----------



## Qpido (Feb 11, 2007)

That looks pretty awesome, but it's too bad you can't see the S in the beginning.

Q~


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> That looks pretty awesome, but it's too bad you can't see the S in the beginning.
> 
> Q~



Thanks, but I intended it to be like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think you can read it as "S" anyway...


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2007)

kinda looks like an r actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks good though!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2007)

I totally get the "S" thing. Your new sig brings a tear to my eye...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you make it?


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 11 2007, 01:04 PM)]I totally get the "S" thing. Your new sig brings a tear to my eye...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I made it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been making sigs for years now... haven't done so in about a year though!


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 11, 2007)

Groovy sig, man!

(The one I'm using now looks like crap, but I love the quote.)


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2007)

Groovy yeah!
mthrnite: nice quote.

I've got another for you:

"Groovy!"

that would make a nice groovy sig heh?


----------



## Hooya (Feb 11, 2007)

Earthworm Jim!!!!!???

I dig the Zero sig.


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 11, 2007)

Wooah, I like your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colors match perfect and the font is great too! Ooh, and.. Zero FTW!

P.S. Groovy sig?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 11, 2007)

That Earthworm Jim sig is waaaay


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 11, 2007)

oh my god you guys are totalling stealing my groovy spotlight


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2007)

ShadowXP = Groovy-pwned.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 11, 2007)

I still steadfastly maintain that RhadowXP's sig is really really


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice signature. and even tho this has nothing to do with signatures. Here's my 100% homemade GUI.





Oh and yeah, the graphics are all some random test gfx I had lying around since ages ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I do have intention to make it more beautiful any day now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will be used for a level editor for our game prototype which is going to be done by March. I need to gui to allow the user to select diffrent options 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm working on the level editor and the enemy ai for the game. One friend is concentrating on the game and the last one hopefully on the graphical aspects of the game


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 11, 2007)

One day... one day Rhadow will make you bad people go away


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2007)

Rote to RhadowXp: Your Rhunder has Rofficially been Rolen.

[Translation: Note to ShadowXP: Your Thunder has Officially been Stolen.]


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 11, 2007)

Did I ever have any Thunder in the first place? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want it back nonetheless!


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 11, 2007)

I _was_ gonna give you some more thunder but I donated it to charity.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 11, 2007)

Rhi rheery rhike rhadow's rhig!


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah.. Still:


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG now means Oober Mega Groovyness


----------



## Qpido (Feb 11, 2007)

Lol, worthy of urban dictionary.

Q~


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 12, 2007)

*~~~ OMG*


----------



## Caoimhin (Feb 19, 2007)

The groovyness doesn't end! Feel the power of Jim! He ownz ya all! XD


----------

